# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Срочная помощь клубному работнику >  Полезные ссылки

## Скибыч

Девочки-мальчики. Еще в качестве "Скорой помощи". http://mp3sort.com/

форум мр3 музыки. Но с одним условием - не променяйте его на этот форум. С Вами так интересно !!!

----------


## oksanagdo

> Еще в качестве "Скорой помощи". http://mp3sort.com/


да, это настоящий клад, я там почти год, нахожу все что нужно :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

В этой теме будут выкладываться полезные для нас ссылки на различные темы. Просьба описывать краткое содержание выставляемой ссылки.

http://zvukach.ucoz.ru/ сайт "Все для звукооператора. Выставлены большие файлы с вариантами звукового сопровождения. Есть также электронный вариант журнала "ЧРГ" и 17 выпусков "Звуки праздника"

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017)

----------


## коломбина

*Рамоновна*, спасибище огромное! Столько полезностей, аж глаза разбегаются! Это просто находка!

----------


## Рамоновна

ДЕЛОВЫЕ БУМАГИ /образцы/ - чего тлько нет!!! Даже типовое положение о ненормированном рабочем дне.
Поиск- по алфавиту.
http://www.com-papers.info/sp1.htm

----------


## baranvagalina

*Рамоновна* Спасибо вам за сайт-просто прелесть.

----------


## Гульнур

*Рамоновна*, спасибо большое за очень нужную тему и  полезные ссылки.   :Tender:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

http://nikkka.ru/1umora.shtml
О-о-очень много юмора, в том числе про мужчин и женщин к23 февраля и 8 марта. Есть что взять для конферанса.

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

http://foto-effekt.ru/  Все для фото и видео монтажа.

----------


## светлана андреева

Спасибо всем за ссылки, очень нужная и полезная вещь.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А вот еще один хороший форум по видео и фото. Много клипарта, футажей. Можно пообщаться, спросить совета, показать свои работы. http://video-foto.tv/index.php

----------


## Натник

> А вот еще один хороший форум по видео и фото.


Подтверждаю! :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## гунька

http://russmusik.narod.ru/musik3.html  Оооочень много новых песен о Великой Победе, есть тексты и минусовки.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Оооочень много новых песен о Великой Победе, есть тексты и минусовки.


Ве-е-ещь!!!

----------


## baranvagalina

Спасибо всем за ссылки! Просто супер!!! :Ok:

----------


## гунька

http://minidk.ru/index.htm  просто мини-ДК. очень много сценариев, звуков, песен и всякой всячины... :Yes4:

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017)

----------


## Скибыч

> http://minidk.ru/index.htm  просто мини-ДК. очень много сценариев, звуков, песен и всякой всячины...


О-БАЛ-ДЕТЬ!!! Сколько всего!!! Алена, ты- КЛАД, который не на 25%, а на все 100 достался нам всем!!!

http://musk.at.ua/news/klassika_klas...011-01-13-1744

много разной музыки

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> О-БАЛ-ДЕТЬ!!! Сколько всего!!! Алена, ты- КЛАД, который не на 25%, а на все 100 достался нам всем!!!


Согласна полностью!!! СПАСИБО, АЛЕНКА!!!!

----------


## РЁВА

> ДЕЛОВЫЕ БУМАГИ /образцы/


Спасибо!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Ольга Усольцева*, 



> Сообщение от Скибыч
> 
> 
> 				О-БАЛ-ДЕТЬ!!! Сколько всего!!! Алена, ты- КЛАД, который не на 25%, а на все 100 достался нам всем!!!
> 
> 
> 
>  Согласна полностью!!! СПАСИБО, АЛЕНКА!!!!


да ну вас.... :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Nono:

----------


## lenusik

*гунька*, 

спасибо большое, Алёнка!

----------


## Натник

может кому пригодится...  http://kultrabotnik.ru/info

----------


## лариса львовна

http://mirknig.com/knigi/hobby_remes...aterialov.html хороший сайт. Качаешь сначала аудиосказку(к примеру)потом качаешь книгу с поделками и ......делаешь с детьми поделки и слушаешь интересные вещи .....здесь КЛАД .всё бесплатно.

----------


## Рамоновна

http://stranamasterov.ru/technics
Страна мастеров. - ВСЕ виды ДПИ!!!

*Техники*
Айрис фолдинг370	Ганутель86	Отпечатки листьев46
Аппликация9942	Гильоширование127	Папье-маше803
Аппликация из пластилина (+ обратная)625	Гофротрубочки330	Пергамано140
Аппликация из «ладошек»204	Граттаж107	Печать губкой37
Аппликация обрывная245	Декупаж6548	Плетение3247
Артишок48	Изонить855	Плетение на коклюшках50
Ассамбляж783	Карвинг139	Пуантилизм27
Батик562	Квиллинг10891	Пэчворк246
Бисероплетение5265	Киригами, pop-up111	Резьба по дереву97
Бумагопластика2835	Коллаж786	Рецепт кулинарный2009
Бумажный туннель213	Конструктор259	Рисование и живопись3277
Витраж823	Кусудама2659	Роспись2626
Выдувание21	Лепка12484	Скульптура308
Выжигание по дереву199	Литературное творчество416	Тиснение67
Выпиливание266	Макет229	Ткачество ручное97
Вырезание2081	Макраме283	Торцевание1424
Вырезание силуэтное652	Моделирование3143	Торцевание на пластилине407
Вырезание симметричное300	Мозаика457	Фильдцевание1367
Вытынанка876	Монотипия71	Фриволите30
Вышивка1588	Мыловарение1613	Цумами Канзаши353
Вышивка ковровая111	Оригами2684	Чеканка24
Вышивка крестом3314	Оригами из кругов60	Шитьё9347
Вязание1118	Оригами модульное7659	Штамповка47
Вязание крючком5011	Орнамент71	Энкаустика117
Вязание спицами1540	Отпечатки ладошек156

*Популярные мастер-классы

Новые мастер-классы*

----------


## лариса львовна

Рамоновна!сайт действительно  :Ok:  !!!сама много техник узнала благодаря этому сайту.там нашла как сделать большые цветы(рост человека).теперь пишу сценарий .жучки  бабочки стрекозы там танцуют и поют.там же нашла костюм морской пучины на день нептуна.там Клад. :Vah:  и что самое главное в микросъёмке!

----------


## Натник

*Коллекция звуковых эффектов*

http://parkov3.narod.ru/

----------


## гунька

http://joymylife.org.ua/video/gallery_17.php  Девочки, она может, и не полезная, ссылочка эта, но там такие классные видеоролики....открыточки...и вообще. Я там душой отдохнула.

----------


## гунька

Начиная с этой страницы и далее много песен согласно тематике Космоса: http://minus-hit.ru/index.php?module=pages&id=1&pg=5

----------


## уктур

Большое спасибо за полезные ссылки!!! Они действительно очень мне помогают в работе!

----------


## Скибыч

Девочки-мальчики. Ко Дню космонавтики. "Поехали" - мультимедийный межрегиональный проект ВГТРК . http://www.kosmos-50.ru/index.php
Много информации в разном формате. Видео, наверное, не скачать, но есть выход. Можно ведь и на самом мероприятии использовать "прямой эфир" через проектор. Оговорка, правда...Если скорость хорошая.

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> Видео, наверное, не скачать


Юр, все скачивается!

----------


## гунька

нашла такой здОровский сайтик, где можно скачать видеоклипы на песни из военных фильмов! Аж 52 штуки! http://pesnifilm.ru/load/filmy_svjaz...nnoj_vojnoj/98
И не только военные, а все!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## гунька

http://spacestories.ucoz.ru/index/spoemte_druzja/0-5  сайтик "Дорога к звездам" Есть клипы на космические песни и еще много полезного к дню Космонавтики

----------


## lui_

> http://minidk.ru/index.htm  просто мини-ДК. очень много сценариев, звуков, песен и всякой всячины...


Спасибо.  вот так находка!

----------


## гунька

Главная
Игромания
Прочитайка
Видачок
Online TV
Раскраски
Фотография
Презентация
Наука
Природа (скоро)
Творчество (скоро)
Мелодия
Информация
Фотошоп онлайн
Музыкальный архив  и многое другое. Много развивающих книжек, дисков, игр для детишек. Я два часа там сидела и не могла оторваться.... Все это здесь: http://skazochnaya.ru/

----------


## гунька

http://wav.wizardsound.ru/   а здесь можно скачать оооооочень много (практически все) звуки и театральные шумы.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Очень нужные и полезные ссылки.
*гунька*, в коллекции звуков нашла то, что безрезультатно искала несколько дней. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## гунька

http://viki.rdf.ru/  а здесь огромное количество готовых видеопрезентаций на самые разные темы!!!!! Скачивается в два клика без проблем.

----------


## Рамоновна

http://s-f-k.forum2x2.ru/
форум с песнями для детей.  * Songs for Kids*   Интересные темы и разделы. Вокальное творчество рассматривается как целый комплекс: от движения до костюмов.

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017)

----------


## Фесик Наташа

Рамоновна, спасибо большое за ссылку!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

http://vkmonline.com - "Всемирная команда музыкантов", там в Форуме несметные богатства - минусовки отлично разложенные по исполнителям (русские, детские, джазовые, зарубежные, кавказские, цыганские, еврейские, украинские....)  и русские по темам (эстрада, народные, дуэты, военные, ретро, инструментальные, тематические, из фильмов) , ноты и партитуры, раздел "всё для хора",  музыкальный софт, всё для соло-инструментов ... Супер форум!

----------


## Леди N

Музыка из мультфильмов, фильмов, сериалов, передач.

http://pitermediaport.narod.ru/sound.../multindex.htm

----------


## Рамоновна

http://fairy-tales.su/avtorskie/ovch...novyj-lad.html
*ВСЕ* сказки! Народные и авторские

----------


## Натник

Ссылка на сайт, откуда можно скачать всевозможные шрифты для компьютера http://www.ph4.ru/fonts_fonts.ph4?l=rus&fn=hand

----------


## Леди N

Очень симпатичный сайтик поделок, масок, необыкновенно красивых снежинок в технике "квиллинг". Называется МАМИНЫ УРОКИ.
http://maminiuroki.ru/urok/novogodni...-svoimi-rukami

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017)

----------


## Леди N

А здесь мастер- классы по изготовлению штор и самой разной фурнитуры к ним: и ламбрекены, и котилье, и галстуки- всё доступно и понятно. Стараемся менять интерьеры да и одежду сцены в деревенских клубах с помощью таких вот штук. Всё- таки ткани- это уют! Правда частенько приходится делать всё это съёмным- перед визитом пожарника снимаем. Его интересует не красота, а пропитка...
http://www.krestyle.de/ru/hard-profilkranz

----------


## Леди N

Это ссылка на сайт мастеров и мастериц: Шитье Вязание Вышивка Макраме Игрушки Работы из бумаги Пэчворк Гобелен Карвинг Кружевоплетение Бижутерия Лепка
Декупаж Роспись предметов Мозаика Работа со стеклом Обработка кожи  Конструкторы Керамика Живопись Батик Моделизм Бисероплетение Резьба Ковка Пирография

ТАКИЕ КРАСИВЫЕ ЦВЕТЫ ИЗ ЯИЧНЫХ ЯЧЕЕК !!

http://www.by-hand.ru/item/view/7835

----------


## Леди N

Искала документы в интернетеи набрела на "региональное законодательство". Все самые свежие постановления регионального правительства.     
http://www.regionz.ru/

----------


## Леди N

Русские традиции
Альманах русской традиционной культуры
http://www.ruplace.ru/kuljtura/index.html

----------


## Алла и Александр

А я вчера встретила вот такой ресурс http://***********/index.php Там выставлены все электронные версии журнала Чем развлечь гостей. Одно плохо - за пользование материалом нужно заплатить. Подписка на месяц от 55 рублей, в зависимости от способа оплаты. 
Мне вчера этот сайт очень помог. Возможно и вам кому-нибудь пригодится

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сайт школы, но я нашла там много интересных документов,приказов,  Положений, инструкций по технике безопасности, по пожарной безопасности и т. п. http://pokrov3.narod.ru/instr.html  Думаю, что  это многим директорам пригодится.

----------


## Леди N

Александр Васильевич в детском разделе выложил ссылку на очень хороший сайт с книгами. Посмотрите...http://muskniga.net.ua/index.php/sze...atiya?start=63

----------


## Рамоновна

ВСЕМ, кто собирается идти на декабрьские выборы обдуманно: http://www.putin-itogi.ru/doklad/

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.bestreferat.ru/referat-category-7-1.html рефераты по культуре и искусству

----------


## Рамоновна

Прекрасный сайт с песнями для детей  http://www.ermolov.ru/music.html

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.softportal.com/
сайт с ОГРОМНЫМ количеством бесплатных и легкоскачивающихся программ, делающих вашу работу на компьютере удобной и более совершенной.
В один заход накачала около 2-х десятков программ!!!

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, а не могли бы вы сказать,какие именно вы скачали? посоветуйте... :Yes4:

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер всем! Спасибо огромное за полезные ссылки!!! Просто кладез! Большая помощь для работы! Нет слов,одни эмоции и восхищение форумом!!! А может быть кто подскажет,где можно взять должностные инструкции работников районного Дома Культуры,нигде не могу найти :Tu:  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Натник

*swetik72*, посмотрите здесь, думаю, что найдете.. :Yes4:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EC%E5%ED%F2%FB

----------


## Демух

> Добрый вечер всем! Спасибо огромное за полезные ссылки!!! Просто кладез! Большая помощь для работы! Нет слов,одни эмоции и восхищение форумом!!! А может быть кто подскажет,где можно взять должностные инструкции работников районного Дома Культуры,нигде не могу найти Заранее спасибо!


На какие конкретно специальности вам нужно?  Обычно директор разрабатывает для своих сотрудников на основании типовых инструкций и ЕТКС и исходя из условий работы в самом СДК. Вышлю, что смогу.

----------


## swetik72

> На какие конкретно специальности вам нужно? Обычно директор разрабатывает для своих сотрудников на основании типовых инструкций и ЕТКС и исходя из условий работы в самом СДК. Вышлю, что смогу.


Очень буду рада,если пришлёте...( Директор,Худ.рук,зав. культурно-досуг.отдела, зав. отделом по работе с детьми, методист,культорганизатор, рук.хора, зав.музык отделом, художник - оформитель, рук.дискотеки,светотехник,зав.автоклуба, рук.кружка, реж. театра малых форм)

----------


## sibirija2010

Полностью с вами согласна yes4:,я там практически живу.

----------


## dgu31

Я тоже буду благодарна ьакому материалу.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна, Ирина, а не могли бы вы сказать,какие именно вы скачали? посоветуйте..


Программа для вышивки крестом, для обработки фото, для монтирования видео, для визиток, для конвертирования файлов.

*Демух*, можно выложить материал в ДОКУМЕНТАХ. Интересно будет всем!

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.collection-scenariev.ru/index.php коллекция сценариев

----------


## Дом Савиньон

А я обожаю вот этот музыкальный форум 
http://www.mp3sort.com/t.php?p=732321#732321

Классный форум для рукодельниц всех мастей со всех волостей! Очень много идей на тему поделок символа 2012 года- дракона!
http://stranamasterov.ru/taxonomy/term/742?page=67

----------


## baranvagalina

> Обычно директор разрабатывает для своих сотрудников на основании типовых инструкций и ЕТКС и исходя из условий работы в самом СДК. Вышлю, что смогу


Большая просьба-вышлите и мне должностные инструкции. Тоже ищу, т.к. в Доме культуры работаю. Большое вам спасибо заранее!

----------


## Фуксия

Добрый вечер всем! Поделитесь,плиз как у кого оформлено фойе, какие стенды, какие в них рубрики.... Буду рада любой информации!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

> Буду рада любой информации!!!


хотя здесь не по теме,но тем не мене...
1стенд-гимн,флаг,герб,конституция,фото президента и указаны границы  с небольшим описанием.
2-план на год,на месяц,расписание кружков,предстоящие конкурсы и фестивали,поездки ,туда же вставляю какую-то информацию(например выборы),книга жалоб и предложений.
3-о вреде курения,алкоголя,наркомании.
4-"как это было"фотографии с мероприятий и поездок.
5-патриотический,ветераны ВОВ и участники военных действий нашего села.
6-по предстоящему празднику(день Победы,день Матери и т.д).
7-чему посвящен год(это не только например космос,но и писателей круглая дата).
8-выставка поделок,хотя она оформляется только на какой-то период.
9-о пожарной безопасности и первой помощи.
Фойе забито до предела...а то вдруг скажут,что чего-то нет,лучше много чем ничего. :Yes4: 
и конечно же план эвакуации.

----------


## Фуксия

Лариса Львовна большое спасибище! я уже когда написала, тогда увидела, что не туда Извиняйте!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

http://muzofon.com/ сайт с + и - песен, хорошей музыкой, фанфарами и подложками. Удобный поиск, бесплатное скачивание

----------


## Наташкин

сайт с множеством пьесс  АЛЕКСАНДР ЧУПИН http://www.krispen.narod.ru/fotoglavnaya.jpg не могу сделать ссылку на сайт, но по имени и фото можно найти, извините вот такая я неумеха.

----------


## наташа гергалова

Добрый вечер! Спасибо всем за нужные ссылки. У меня полетел комп и вместе с ним все... Теперь с вашей помощью есть шанс кое что востановить.

----------


## ilarionova

> сайт с множеством пьесс  АЛЕКСАНДР ЧУПИН http://www.krispen.narod.ru/fotoglavnaya.jpg не могу сделать ссылку на сайт, но по имени и фото можно найти, извините вот такая я неумеха.


http://www.dramaturgiya.narod.ru/

----------


## tolyanich

Готовимся  к  свадьбе Развивающаяся группа  в  одноклассниках.  2310 участников среди  которых профессионалы свадебного бизнеса и невемты  из разных городов. Вы можете разместить  в  группе  свою рекламу,  а так же дать полезные советы  молодожёнам, ответить на их  вопросы, пообщеться  с коллегами и т.д.

----------


## v_irina

> Добрый вечер всем! Поделитесь,плиз как у кого оформлено фойе, какие стенды, какие в них рубрики.... Буду рада любой информации!!!


еще хочу добавить, что на информационном стенде можно также повесить "Календарь праздников" на каждый месяц. Например, я пишу про сам месяц (откуда название, приметы народные) и далее отмечаю праздники или знаменательные даты (типа 8 марта, день поцелуя, день "спасибо" и т.д.).Ведь дом культуры - это территория праздников)))) Так что такой календарь в фойе весьма актуален.

----------


## v_irina

очень классный сайт с профессиональными сценариями
http://scenday.ru/

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017)

----------


## Леди N

ах какой хороший сайт!! нашла на нём новую музыку на выпускной, но там не только это...

http://detsad-kitty.ru/song/page/2/

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Огромное спасибо за ссылочки-выручалочки. Делюсь своим кладом, который помогает мне в работе уже более 5 лет. Эту программу необходимо устанавливать,но это того соит! http://vkmusic.citynov.ru/

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.scenaristika.ru/

Интересные сценарии. Правда. есть скрытые части(надо отправлять СМС). Но из того, что можно копировать бесплатно - много можно почерпнуть.

----------

jenkat (01.12.2017), Милушка (02.08.2016), уктур (10.12.2015)

----------


## уктур

Сайт о Великой Отечественной Войне. На сайте размещено много материалов, которые будут полезны тем, кто интересуется историей России. В частности, сайт будет полезен тем, кто захочет узнать как установить судьбу военнослужащего, погибшего или пропавшего без вести во время Великой Отечественной войны . Здесь Вы найдете исторические справки, фотографии, аудио- / видео- материалы, документы.  http://soldat.ru/

----------

Варшава (07.08.2018)

----------


## уктур

Сайт посвящен старым звуковым записям (30, 40, 50, 60-е годы). Встречаются  уникальные раритеты! 

http://patefon.knet.ru/songs.htm

----------


## уктур

Немного времени для себя, любимой. Виртуальный салон красоты - это подбор причесок онлайн, создание виртуального образа, виртуальный парикмахер, виртуальный стилист и визажист.    Виртуальный салон красоты http://www.missfit.ru/krasota/virtual_salon/

----------


## PETROVICH-15

девчонки может есть на примете сайт с  военными песнями для женского хора? подскажите где можно посмотреть.

----------


## Мурава

http://mp3sort.biz/ А предыдущая ссылка не работает уже! Материала - море!                  И тут тоже!http://agentstvo-prazdnik.com/

----------


## Giostap

https://forums.drom.ru/music/ Каждый день новые песни.

----------

